# Vinyl And Casette Tape



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Just been "tidying" the garage / loft this week, trying to de clutter and make space for the inevitable junk that will end up in there shortly after christmas!

We have hundreds of vinyl LP's and singles and casette tapes, which I bagged up and put away 7 years ago when we moved here and they haven't been touched since!

WTF do you do with them, are old albums worth anything to anyone? Is there an easy way of putting them all onto cd or onto the pc as an mpg file?


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

pg tips said:


> Just been "tidying" the garage / loft this week, trying to de clutter and make space for the inevitable junk that will end up in there shortly after christmas!
> 
> We have hundreds of vinyl LP's and singles and casette tapes, which I bagged up and put away 7 years ago when we moved here and they haven't been touched since!
> 
> WTF do you do with them, are old albums worth anything to anyone? Is there an easy way of putting them all onto cd or onto the pc as an mpg file?


If you can connect a cassette deck/turntable to PC it's fairly simple I hear.

My brother in law is a singer. He has a program called D Cube or something. Lets you mix songs, clean crackling out. There are cheaper versions - i'll ask. If you dont mind a bit of work then don't throw them away!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

There are various line in converter thingys you can get Paul, and software to clean up the recordings, but Maplin do a record deck that has a USB output, nice and easy ...Its only 100 quid so I dont expect its Hi Fi though


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

pg tips said:


> which I bagged up and put away 7 years ago when we moved here and they haven't been touched since!


You just said it! What makes you think you are suddenly going to have an overwhelming urge to listen to Racey and Boney M again? Get a grip and junk them.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

When he has his mid life crisis Mark, thats when


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Oh yea they worth money, store them well. Still have albums from the late 60's and 70's and my Kenwood direct drive. Vinyl always had a certain sound difference in warmth that CD's never captured IMO


----------



## limey (Aug 24, 2006)

My 2 cents..

I'm in a similar situation, hundreds of 12" singles, most are crap, but there are some that you can't get anymore, or can't get the 12" mix on CD, etc. If I could I would just buy the tracks from iTunes and be done with it. The $1 for the song is cheaper than my time to get it from vinyl to computer.

I still have my DJ gear so I can hook the Technics up to the mixer and then to the Line In, but then it's a real-time recording. PITA.

I have seen, in one of the in-flight airline catalogs, a self-contained turntable and CD burner. Wasn't very expensive (actually it was $400, so more than I thought) and it would handle 78's as well. I still have a stack which were my father's but I broke the prized one, Ravel's Bolero. Probably still real-time, but at least there would be the CD you could archive as well.

Search for ION USB turntable and you should find a turntable to go direct to the PC.

Self-contained unit, search for Hammacher Schlemmer 71860.

Once I have the ones I want, they can all go to a fairly local record store. I don't care what they give me for them, but I couldn't throw them away. Same thing with books, they have to go to a good home.

**I removed my own links, the inflight magazine also sells watches. For WAAAAAAYYYYY more than Roy, but still a deal's a deal.

Thanks, Roy. :rlt:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

I've got loads of vinal myself and planing on keeping this







as for the tapes







how long will they last for as they deteriorate with age


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Technics rock







:dj: 1210s do anyway


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Somewhere in my loft is a little box full of old demo 45's....with the middles knocked out.....you remember those? My step father got them from St Barts hospital (he was a beadle!) many years ago when Hospital radio was in its infancy......I was just a kid back in the 60's.....

The thing is some of the names on them are hand written......real demos! And the names include the beatles, dave clark five and others I cant remember right now, I remember one thing though, that the beatles one had the song writer as lennon, I guess I really should try and find them again.....I think nowadays I would appreciate them more as what they really are and rather than the "junk" they were when stuffed up in the loft!









I just hope they are still up there and not been "sifted" out over the years!

Best regards David


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

I transferred all my tapes onto minidisc (possibly the shortest lived format ever!) a while back and the whole lot went to the charity shop, but I kept all the vinyl that I collected, as I'd resisted CD's for a long time as my parents didn't get a player until I moved out and I'd bought one. Then when they upgraded I nicked their old 'music centre' and play them on that. There's something about vinyl which still flicks my switch...


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

blackandgolduk said:


> There's something about vinyl which still flicks my switch...


I'm with that, there's deffinatly a warmer sound to vinal


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I had loads stacked away in my cellar and was all for binning the lot. I was pursuaded to donate them to a charity table top sale and suprisingly some fetched a lot of money (as in Â£2-Â£4!), silly 80' stuff like Fad Gadget, Yellow and Spizz Energi







but most were left unsold, I gave them to a record shop.

I reckon 90% of what anybody has is worth zilch, they are bleedin heavy and take up a lot of space, junk em!









I meant to keep "La Variete" by Weekend, a 12" coloured "This Charming Man" that I bought on earthquake day in San Francisco and a Wreckless Eric album I was emotionally attached to, but forgot.


----------



## oldfogey (Nov 29, 2005)

There are plenty of vinyl enthusiasts out there, who tend to be high-end hi-fi people. There's a thriving trade in second-hand records and if they're in good condition you'll get a premium price. Google for specialist traders.

It's not the same for tapes, and they deteriorate too.


----------



## limey (Aug 24, 2006)

jasonm said:


> Technics rock
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what I have, two of them. For sale, too.... but pick up only.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Great decks, Ive had several pairs in my time, love to get more, but I cant really come and pick them up


----------



## limey (Aug 24, 2006)

Want to meet me halfway???


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Wheres that ? Ascension island


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jasonm said:


> Technics rock
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmm, ok if you`re wannabe DJ but not _real_ HIFI


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

This thread made me look up the prices some of my 70's soul, funk, disco now fetch. Some of the prices are silly







.

I don't know why I hang on to them really. I never get the chance to play them and it's about time I grew up







.

I'm carrying too much baggage from when I was younger







.


----------



## oldfogey (Nov 29, 2005)

raketakat said:


> I'm carrying too much baggage from when I was younger
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what analysis is about! Otherwise, are those albums really worth that amount of money to you?


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

oldfogey said:


> raketakat said:
> 
> 
> > I'm carrying too much baggage from when I was younger
> ...


Maybe I ought to sell them and get a shrink  .

I could lay on Mac's couch but his cat would probably piss on me







.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

raketakat said:


> oldfogey said:
> 
> 
> > raketakat said:
> ...


It`s part of a new government inspired NHS experimental therapy aimed at dismantling your self esteem

so that you can truely appreciate how much they really value you


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> raketakat said:
> 
> 
> > oldfogey said:
> ...


I find it hard to talk about the NHS at the moment. There would be too many ****'s in anything I wrote so I'll STFU.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

raketakat said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > raketakat said:
> ...


Sorry for mentioning them Ian, I know eaxctly what you mean, tomorrow could be a very bad day here


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

raketakat said:


> oldfogey said:
> 
> 
> > raketakat said:
> ...


People might want to pay extra for this knd of service


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> raketakat said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


Mach, keeping fingers crossed for you.


----------

